# MY18 with Apple Carplay + £1900 price increase



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Spoke to my dealer today and a few MY17's left at current price but new MY18 has increased by £1900. Price keeps creeping up but still good value and helping protect residuals of previous cars.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Haven’t they stopped selling the MY18 untill they sell the last of the MY17’s? Was at Litchfields on sat and Iain believes mine is the one of the first MY18 in country currently awaiting pdi then it’s been transformed into number 18 LM20. He told me of the price increase and I’m sure he said Nissan have put a hold on ordering the MY18?


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

That's maybe why there are aggressive discounts available through Carwow-to shift MY17?


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

adz87kc said:


> That's maybe why there are aggressive discounts available through Carwow-to shift MY17?


Agreed big discounting on MY17


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

What deals are being offered on MY17?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

so https://www.nissan.co.uk/vehicles/new-vehicles/gt-r.html?

are those my18 prices OR a 2nd my17 price increase????


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

So, can***8217;t MY***8217;17***8217;s be backward updated to include Apple Car Play?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trev said:


> So, can't MY'17's be backward updated to include Apple Car Play?


The question is really one of cost as it's unlikely to be a simple software update. It's likely to need some hard cabling changes (as the data exchange for CarPlay and the superior Android Auto is far greater than the simple IPod USB connector).

Apple CarPlay is in any event rubbish, the killer feature of apps like this is integrating better mapping and traffic/live routing info than in car builds plus better integration of Spotify etc. Apple CarPlay is fundamentally handicapped by only being able to use Apple Maps and its 1980s ZX spectrum style interface.

Unlike Apple Car Play, Android Auto will run standalone. This means that with the right mount (I have a magnetic dashboard mount) and a larger phone (say Pixel XL) you get all the benefit of ease of control that Android Auto brings whilst keeping the car MFD free for the functions gauges or other car info. 

So rather than spend £2k on a crap experience you could spend less than £1k on a new Pixel 2 XL and dash mount and have a much better overall product with Google Maps and Waze and separate screens for car functions and phone/nav/music control

https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/07/android-auto-standalone-app-launch/


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

The discounted cars are already on their way without Apple I play hence big discounts


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

adz87kc said:


> That's maybe why there are aggressive discounts available through Carwow-to shift MY17?


These aggressive discounts (circa 10%) have been available for months.

You are better having a figure in mind and contacting the more geographically remote dealers and haggling with them.

They need to pay commission to Car Wow if you buy through them. They don't if you engage directly.


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks got 12% off so far waiting for more to come back


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

nw99 said:


> Thanks got 12% off so far waiting for more to come back


That's a good amount-around the £10k mark?

How much more can be expected?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I wonder how Nissan they make the cars for in the 1st place... Now they have been out a good while, I suspect r+d must be paid for and they are turning over decent profit...?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Could you not negotiate a discount since it's using an Apple product ?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chronos said:


> I wonder how Nissan they make the cars for in the 1st place... Now they have been out a good while, I suspect r+d must be paid for and they are turning over decent profit...?


On the other hand some of the new components are clearly more costly like the exhaust, wheels, suspension, interior etc. The pond is also worth sweet FA these days so the FX plays a part too.


----------



## F17 MAC (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi all, a while since ive been on as sold my old GTR but I ordered a new Recaro one last week with metallic paint and 
got it for £75,500


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

F17 MAC said:


> Hi all, a while since ive been on as sold my old GTR but I ordered a new Recaro one last week with metallic paint and paid got it for £75,500


Similiar numbers that I have been quoted do you have Apple Car play ?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I got my orange with premium black, with 3 year service pack and and collected in Jan 18 for £78.5k against current list of £87.3k (well I assume the service pack is still £500).

God forbid if I wanted Car Play (and I don't but would like Android Auto), you have to be able to retrofit it for less than £9k even if you have to replace the head unit as well.


----------



## F17 MAC (Dec 19, 2015)

No apple car play so still a MY17, not worried as had it on 3 cars now and never used it. Apparently can***8217;t have a service pack at this price though


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok thanks still a pretty good deal.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

F17 MAC said:


> Hi all, a while since ive been on as sold my old GTR but I ordered a new Recaro one last week with metallic paint and paid got it for £75,500


I have similar offer on MY17


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not massive discounts then. I got a MY17 a year ago for not much more than that and had a service pack.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

so https://www.nissan.co.uk/vehicles/new-vehicles/gt-r.html?

are those my18 prices OR a 2nd my17 price increase????


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

2nd MY17


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

nw99 said:


> 2nd MY17


so howm much we expecting my18 to be? and do we have a release date yet?>


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Also what are the updates on the my18 other than apple play. Every other year has had changes.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trev said:


> So, can't MY'17's be backward updated to include Apple Car Play?


Apple Car play is shit.:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Apple Car play is shit.:chuckle:


Really, care to elaborate on that amazing statement?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trev said:


> Really, care to elaborate on that amazing statement?


Sure had it on two M3 CP's and got it on my 540i M Sport ****ing rubbish, that good enough. Mind you BMW Idrive is light years in front of Nissan.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

10% finance apparently from Nissan - ***55357;***56834;


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> 10% finance apparently from Nissan - ***55357;***56834;


Wow thats going to hurt.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trev said:


> Really, care to elaborate on that amazing statement?


It is shit have you ever used it?

It is probably better than not having it but it really doesn't do too much that is useful since the core use case of navigation and traffic is handled so abysmally.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

AndyE14 said:


> It is shit have you ever used it?
> 
> It is probably better than not having it but it really doesn't do too much that is useful since the core use case of navigation and traffic is handled so abysmally.


Use it everyday, perfectly in the RS.

Must be Nissan’s **** take on it then.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

F17 MAC said:


> No apple car play so still a MY17, not worried as had it on 3 cars now and never used it. Apparently can't have a service pack at this price though


Tell them to throw in the service pack and they've got a deal (and mats, some charge for them too).


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trev said:


> AndyE14 said:
> 
> 
> > It is shit have you ever used it?
> ...


Think it depends on. What you use it for.

Before the Mrs ditched the iPhone she used it in her ateca but never used the apple maps nav as it is shit and made the very odd msg and for direct control of Spotify.

Android Auto is just so much more functional with Google maps and Waze as killer apps but also wider support for third party apps.

Apple Auto offers a marginal benefit but Android Auto has some real benefits.


----------

